
Jim Lehrer, Longtime PBS News Anchor, Is Dead at 85 - jgwil2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/business/media/jim-lehrer-dead.html
======
downerending
It'd be hard for young people to relate to now, but he and McNeil were roundly
trusted by virtually the entire US population. He was one of the last (if not
the last) of his kind. RIP.

~~~
0x445442
Yep, the McNeil/Lehrer news hour was what I grew up with.

